# 1st snow in CT??



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Just checked the forecast, looks like the possibility of around an inch tomorrow.  It's not much, and it'll be mixed with or followed by rain, but it's a start.  I just like seeing the snowflakes in the forecast. 

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=06790


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep. Albany NWS Discussion:



> MODEL SOUNDINGS INDICATE EVEN AT POUGHKEEPSIE TEMPERATURES REMAIN
> BELOW FREEZING EXCEPT FOR AT THE SURFACE. THE DEPTH OF THE EAST TO
> NORTHEAST LOW LEVEL FLOW IS AROUND 7000 FEET. HARD TO BELIEVE ITS
> MID OCTOBER. THERE WILL BE SNOW EVEN INTO THE VALLEY. PRECIPITATION
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2009)

Saw flakes in the local forcasted when I checked this AM.  Made me smile.  We are getting close boys!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm pretty giddy at the prospect.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

Some blue and pink working in...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 15, 2009)

Sundown open?


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 15, 2009)

Saw my 1st flakes of the year this morning in NW New Jersey.  Lake Hopatcong 900 ft above sea level.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not crazy! I thought I saw some flakes when we left preschool this morning! It definitely feels like snow outside... and I'm seeing it on the map right now, so there must be some falling even though most of it isn't making it to the ground. Woohoo!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

Hearing reports of snow in Newtown!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Some blue and pink working in...



Rad, or is it Ill?  I get so confused.

Anyway that's awesome!  Not quite down to where I am now, but still awesome.  I would be great to see some white on my way up to Sundown tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2009)

light flurries here in south CT


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Rad, or is it Ill?  I get so confused.



It's ill. Rad is so 2008.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> It's ill. Rad is so 2008.



Word!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 15, 2009)

Flakes are flying in Watertown!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Flakes are flying in Watertown!



Apparently being a few minutes away makes the difference.  Nothing going on in this part of Watertown.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2009)

Just started getting a flurry here! Woohoo!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 15, 2009)

Snow is starting to mix in with the rain here in Parsippany, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2009)

Saw a few small snowflakes about 30 minutes ago. Very cool sight!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Snowing pretty heavily here now.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2009)

My daughter wanted to catch snowflakes.





You can hear them pinging off the trees though. More like sleet now, though it is still drifting down instead of driving.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow. She's getting big!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hearing reports of snow in Newtown!



Snowing in S'bury right now.


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 15, 2009)

top of may car is covered in white at my parent house in the middletown area!!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

Just rain at the shore. Can't wait to drive north in less than an hour.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2009)

About 5 people have come up to me at work: "Go get your skis! It's snowing!"


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

finally seeing snow mixing in in Woodbridge!


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2009)

It's starting to stick here!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2009)

My wife just texted me that it's probably going to take her an extra 20 min to get home from Norwich due to the snow and the "stupid idiots" on the road.  Still nothing more than a stray flake coming out of the sky in Putnam right now


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

33*F and well over an inch of snow on the grass. Crazy! Looks beautiful and it's getting me pumped for winter, but I'd be lying if I didn't admit I was a little nervous about snow sticking to the leaves on the oaks around the yard and pulling something down.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Sundown open?



You mean that little place in CT with a trail or two that is totally over your head? No. They're not open yet. Hopefully late November.


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 15, 2009)

my parents house this afternoon, not a flake at my place in hartford


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll take some pics in the morning. should be interesting...


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'll take some pics in the morning. should be interesting...



mohawk tomarrow? ....if its deep enough


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> mohawk tomarrow? ....if its deep enough



Gotta work. Take pics. :lol: Seriously, I would think 2-3" up there is possible.


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gotta work. Take pics. :lol: Seriously, I would think 2-3" up there is possible.



going to killington tommarow hopeing for the best


----------



## Zand (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok so I left MA for VT to see MORE snow and here we are with nothing while CT and MA are getting a few inches... nice lol.


----------



## Sotto (Oct 15, 2009)

Here are a few pics from today, I grabbed my snowboard and went out to make a "few" turns. We have 1 to 1.5 in the Litchfield hills so Mohawk might be doable.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=9310464&l=2710223588&id=501560580

let me know if you can view the pics.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 15, 2009)

Gah, no sticking until I get snow tires on! Thankfully not supposed to snow in Hartford.

Did get very wet snow on my drive home, though, only could tell because of how it looked on the windshield.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

Nothing sticking here, but it's still snowing and has been for four hours or so.

Nice weather for the woodstove, I'll say that.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2009)

Interesting in our hilly town. We have snow on our grass but there's none on the lawns at the bottom of the street (not even 0.25 mile). Downtown has nothing, but the upper elevations (like campus and on the opposite side of town, my parents' house) have 1-2" and snow sticking to the leaves on the trees. Really pretty. 

I tried to grab this one from campus when I arrived but it was already 6:30 so it was a bit dark:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Way more snow when I left Watertown than there was at Sundown.  There wasn't anything sticking to the ground up there.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Sotto said:


> Here are a few pics from today, I grabbed my snowboard and went out to make a "few" turns. We have 1 to 1.5 in the Litchfield hills so Mohawk might be doable.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=9310464&l=2710223588&id=501560580
> 
> let me know if you can view the pics.



Cool pic.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

This is when I was leaving work today.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

severine said:


> Interesting in our hilly town. We have snow on our grass but there's none on the lawns at the bottom of the street (not even 0.25 mile). Downtown has nothing, but the upper elevations (like campus and on the opposite side of town, my parents' house) have 1-2" and snow sticking to the leaves on the trees. Really pretty.



Yep. Downtown, virtually nothing. I'm about a mile and half up from downtown and probably a 300' elevation gain (860') and I was closing in on 2" easy. It's settled and melted a bit, but everything is white. Hope to snap a pic or two in the morning.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2009)

...and it's snowing again this morning! Not really any accumulation at our altitude :lol: but who knows? Maybe by the end of today there will be?


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep. Spritzing snow all the way into work this morning. A little bit of settling and melting, but this was my front yard this morning:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 16, 2009)

It was wild to see snow on the ground....on the green grass and some trees still have green leaves on them. I can't really recall seeing snow this early in Southern New England.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yep. Spritzing snow all the way into work this morning. A little bit of settling and melting, but this was my front yard this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yep. Spritzing snow all the way into work this morning. A little bit of settling and melting, but this was my front yard this morning:



You should have skied down your front yard.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was in Litchfield this morning.  Everything looked much like the conditions in Greg's pic.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2009)

Big fat flakes mixing in again...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2009)

All rain here, but here other parts of Torrington have snow mixing in.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 18, 2009)

Lots of big flakes at my folks house in Oxford. Actually more snow than rain.


----------

